# keep getting logged out



## lazyfatgit (14 May 2018)

Any ideas why I keep getting logged out in the last week or so? Doesn't matter whether I'm on Safari (iPad), Chrome (Android phone) or Edge (PC) browsers.


----------



## Shaun (17 May 2018)

lazyfatgit said:


> Any ideas why I keep getting logged out in the last week or so? Doesn't matter whether I'm on Safari (iPad), Chrome (Android phone) or Edge (PC) browsers.


It may be corrupt login cookies. Try logging out, clearing the browser cache, then logging back in again (remember to tick the box to remember you). 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## dave r (17 May 2018)

Shaun said:


> It may be corrupt login cookies. Try logging out, clearing the browser cache, then logging back in again (remember to tick the box to remember you).
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun



I've had this a couple of times lately, irritating.


----------

